#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: فعال نشدن عضویت

## soheil8923

سلام من پرداخت آنلاین کردم 30 تومن اما بعد چند روز ثبت نشده وفعال نشدم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mardeshab89

باسلام
من پرداخت آنلاین انجام دادم اما هنوز فعال نشده واسم...خئاهشا مدیرمحترم فعال کنن...شپاس...510787شماره پیگیری

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز
کاربری شما فعال هست

----------


## mahmood2

سلام من عضویت یکساله از طریق انلاین ‍پرداخت کردم ولی عضویت من فعال نشد برای vip 2 لطفا رسیدگی کنین ممنون

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز 
بخش vip2 برای کاربرانی هست که فعالیت دارند در انجمن
شما هم فعالیتتوون در انجمن شروع کنید تا به بخش های قرمز دسترسی داشته باشید

----------


## محمدغلامی

سلام من حق اشتراک دادم ولی هنوز نمیتوانم توسایت بروم چرا چندروز است که پول ریختم به حساب

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام من حق اشتراک دادم ولی هنوز نمیتوانم توسایت بروم چرا چندروز است که پول ریختم به حساب


سلام 
شما کاربر VIPهستید و کاربری شما فعال است .چه مشکلی دارید ؟

----------


## elkteronikemodern

سلام، من از بخش vip یا قرمز نمیتوانم استفاده کنم مشکل چیه

----------


## محمدغلامی

سلام این انجمن رابه من معرفی کرند برای نرم افزارریسور ولی متعسفانه پیدا نکردم چکارکنم

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام این انجمن رابه من معرفی کرند برای نرم افزارریسور ولی متعسفانه پیدا نکردم چکارکنم


سلام 
به سایت برادر مراجعه بفرمائید :http://forum.irantk2.com/main.php?

----------


## محمدغلامی

درود برای ورد به سایت میگد عضو شود حق اشتراک بدهیند وقتی کلیک میکنم پیغام در دسرس نیست  چکارکنم ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## محمدغلامی

من چکارکنم خواهشند راهنماییم کنیند من سی هزارتومان حق اشتراک دادم ولی به انچه که میخواهم دسرس ندارم

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> من چکارکنم خواهشند راهنماییم کنیند من سی هزارتومان حق اشتراک دادم ولی به انچه که میخواهم دسرس ندارم


سلام 
به کدام قسمت دسترسی ندارید ؟

----------


## محمدغلامی

درودبه این قسمتhttp://forum.irantk2.com/main.php?

----------


## دیوانه3

درود دوست عزیز سایت برادر ربطی به این سایت نداره وفعالیت دوستان اون سایت مجزا میباشد وباید اشتراک تو همون سایت از اقای عادل تهیه منید بهشون بگید خودشون راهنمایی میکنند .

----------


## دیوانه3

عضویت شما تو این انجمن تعمییرکاران فعال شده .

----------


## محمدغلامی

خوب حالا سی هزار من دادم مسئول کی هست که به من برگرداند ممنون میشم راهنمایم کنیند

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> خوب حالا سی هزار من دادم مسئول کی هست که به من برگرداند ممنون میشم راهنمایم کنیند


سلام 
در هنگام ثبت نام و پرداخت عضویت باید قوانین سایت  را مطالعه میکردید وهنگام ثبت نام هم از شما سوال میشود که با قوانین سایت موافقید و شما هم تایید کرده اید .یکی از قوانین این سایت به شرح زیر است :

*بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد مــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــا **** هــــــــ ــــ ـــــو**ا*ر*ه و لوازم جانبي آن و مباحث مربوط به اين مبحث در سايت ممنوع بوده و در صورت مشاهده حذف شده و با کاربر خاطي برخورد جدي خواهد شد .

قوانین سایت را در لینک زیر مطالعه بفرمائید :
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/962-%D...86%D9%8A%D8%AF

*

----------


## محمدغلامی

حالامن اگه اشتباه کردم قبول حالااگه راهی دارد پول که بابت حق اشتراک دادم که اشتباه انجام دادم اگه راهی هست برگردونیند ممنون تشکر

----------


## mehmood

سلام.خسته نباشید.من انلاین 30هزار دو روز پیش پرداخت کردم .قبلا هم عضو بود ولی الان میزنه که عضو نیستید.مشکل چیه؟و راهش چیه؟ممنون

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام.خسته نباشید.من انلاین 30هزار دو روز پیش پرداخت کردم .قبلا هم عضو بود ولی الان میزنه که عضو نیستید.مشکل چیه؟و راهش چیه؟ممنون


سلام 
کاربری شما فعال و VIPهستید .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Jafaryav

سلام من عضویت یکساله از طریق انلاین ‍پرداخت کردم ولی عضویت من فعال نشد برای vip 2 لطفا رسیدگی کنین ممنون

----------


## rezaarvin

با سلام
بنده در تاریخ 99/02/03 مبلغ 20 هزارتومان علاوه بر 30 هزارتومان قبلی ولی تاکنون اکانت اینجانب فعال نشده است 
لطفا پیگیری بفرمایید.
با تشکر

----------


## M.sadeghikia

سلام من حق عضویت VIP رو پرداخت کردم ولی متاسفانه فعال نشد.

----------


## rezaarvin

کسی اینجا پاسخگو نیست؟

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> کسی اینجا پاسخگو نیست؟


سلام 
کاربری شما فعال است چه مشکلی دارید ؟

----------


## nekooee

> کسی اینجا پاسخگو نیست؟


بهتر بود ار بخش ارتباط با ما مشکلتون رو مطرح می کردید تا سریع تر به جواب برسید. احتمالا شما وارد بخش Vip2 میشید که مجوز دسترسی به آن بخش را ندارید.
برای دسترسی به آن بخش باید حداقل 200 ارسال به همراه فعالیت مستمر در انجمن داشته باشید.
موفق باشید

----------


## sdsdfd

سلام خسته نباشید  حق عضویت پرداخت کردم  ۳۰ تومان ولی نمیتونم وارد بشم  لطفا رسیدگی کنید 
شماره پیگیری ۳۰۸۲۹۳

----------


## sdsdfd

> سلام خسته نباشید  حق عضویت پرداخت کردم  ۳۰ تومان ولی نمیتونم وارد بشم  لطفا رسیدگی کنید شماره پیگیری ۳۰۸۲۹۳


چرا هیچ کس پاسخگو نیست

----------


## Jafaryav

سلام دوستان عزیزم.من به دزدگیر هوتای نگاه کردم دیدم چشمیش ال ای دیش سوخته اژیرهم نمیزنه,قفل وباز کار می‌کنه راهنماها میزنه tفقط آژیر نمیزنه.لطفا ازهمکارا کسی باشه ممنون میشم

----------


## Jafaryav

از دوستان کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Jafaryav

لطفاً واقعا موندم یکی جواب بده.تروخدابادقت متن بی‌زحمت بخونید جواب بدید.ماشین تیبا هستش س.سیم accهمون سبزه دیگه؟یکی از دوستان میگه به رله اژیرنگا کن

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام دوستان عزیزم.من به دزدگیر هوتای نگاه کردم دیدم چشمیش ال ای دیش سوخته اژیرهم نمیزنه,قفل وباز کار می‌کنه راهنماها میزنه tفقط آژیر نمیزنه.لطفا ازهمکارا کسی باشه ممنون میشم


سلام 
شما به عنوان تاپیک توجه کنید مربوط به فعال شدن عضویت کاربران است نه دزد گیر اتومبیل .انجمن بخشهای مختلفی دارد و هر مشکلی باید بر بخش مربوطه مطرح شود تا دوستان شما را راهنمائی کنند.بهتر است  برای استفاده بهتر از انجمن قوانین سایت را مطالعه بفرمائید .جهت مطرح کردن مشکل دزد گیر اتومبیل به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید :

https://www.irantk.ir/forums/293-%D8...A7%D8%B2%D9%84

----------


## y-as

سلام اساتید محترم من مبلغ ۳۰تومن زدم ولی نمیدونم اشتراکم فعال شده یانه بیشتر چهار  پنج تا دانلود بیشتر نمیذاره دانلود کنم

----------


## nekooee

با سلام
کاربری شما در حال حاضر VIP می باشد. اگر پیغام پرداخت دریافت کردید شما وارد بخش VIP2 شدید که به رنگ قرمز می باشد. بخش vip2 مخصوص کاربران فعال است که شما باید حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید تا امکان عضویت در این بخش برای شما فراهم شود. همچنین داشتن فعالیت مستمر ضروری بوده و در صورت عدم فعالیت بعد از عضویت در بخش vip2 مجدد اکانت شما vip می گردد.
لازم به ذکر است قبل از ثبت نام نیز به وضوح در مورد این بخش توضیح داده شده است.

برای تمام کاربران سایت حتی مدیران روزانه محدودیت 10 عدد دانلود فایل وجود دارد. فرق vip با کاربر عادی دسترسی به بخش های پولی مانند بخش تعمیرات سیستم های صوتی وتصویری است.
موفق باشید

----------


## pooriyasafi

سلام  خسته نباشید من هزینه پرداخت کردم‌اما چرا عضویت vip فعال نمیشه؟؟

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز مگه رنگ کاربریتون و نمیبینید سبز شده؟ و زیر اسمتون نوشته VIP ؟

----------


## hbt57

با سلام . پرداخت حق عضویت : 
مبلغ : 300000 ریال
تاریخ : 1399/06/16 
به صورت انلاین پرداخت شد
4 شماره اخر کارت تجارت ..3524
ممنون پیگیر باشید                                              
الان عضویتم فعال شده یا نه

----------


## ahmad504

سلام وعرض ادب.احمدزکی زاده هستم ثبت نام کردم مبلغ سی هزارتومان. مدت زمان سه هفته پیش.اماچون بلدنبودم که شماره پیگیری رایاداشت بکنم وبعدبفرستم.الان نمیدونم.چکاربکنم.الان که پولم ریخته شده ونمیتونم قسمت تخصصی روببینم بایستی چکاربکنم ممنون میشم مدیرسایت کمکم بکنید.

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام وعرض ادب.احمدزکی زاده هستم ثبت نام کردم مبلغ سی هزارتومان. مدت زمان سه هفته پیش.اماچون بلدنبودم که شماره پیگیری رایاداشت بکنم وبعدبفرستم.الان نمیدونم.چکاربکنم.الان که پولم ریخته شده ونمیتونم قسمت تخصصی روببینم بایستی چکاربکنم ممنون میشم مدیرسایت کمکم بکنید.


سلام 
کاربری شما فعال است و مشکلی ندارد .به کدام قسمت دسترسی ندارید ؟

----------


## morteza-t

سلام
من انلاین 30 تومن برای یک سال پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشدم و دسترسی ندارم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehran76gh

> سلام
> من انلاین 30 تومن برای یک سال پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشدم و دسترسی ندارم


همکارگرامی
به جناب نکویی ایمیل بزنید
nekooee@gmail.com

----------


## alirezamomen

سلام من نمیتونم حقوعوضیت پرداخت کنم- نه میتونم مطالب داخل سات ببینم

----------


## Mahan.rayane

من حق عضویت رو پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز اشتراکم فعال نشده لطفا پیگیری کنید

----------


## mashkany

با سلام من امروز ظهر حق عضویت 30تومان پرداخت کردم ولی فعال نشده.ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.شماره مرجع 124284720825

----------


## jammino

با سلام . من مبِع 40 هزار پرداخت کردم . برای عضویت.  ولی هنوز جوابی نگرفتم . نمیدونم اشتراک من فعال شده یا نه ؟

----------


## V.GHAEDY

سلام 
شما کاربر VIPهستید .کاربری شما فعال شده است

----------


## علیمحمدی

هیچ حساب وکتابی نیست پول گرفتید اما !!!!!!!متاسفم برای افراد سودجو !!!!!!

----------


## antaliya

فعال نشدن عضویت دو ساله ۸۰ هزار تومان واریز شده تراکنش تلگرام ارسال شده

----------


## antaliya

سلام اقا لطفا رسیدگی کنید ۸۰ هزار واریز شده اخر کارت ۲۳۷۸

----------


## antaliya

سلام اقا لطفا رسیدگی کنید ۸۰ هزار واریز شده اخر کارت ۲۳۷۸

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## antaliya

سلام اقا لطفا رسیدگی کنید ۸۰ هزار واریز شده اخر کارت ۲۳۷۸
واریز دوم

https://s4.uupload.ir/files/screensh...sages_qesm.jpg

----------


## hamid reza65

سلام من برای ۱سال ۴۰ تومن پرداخت کردم اما بخاطر فعال نبودن فیلتر شکن خودکار به سایت برگشت نخورد و عضویت فعال نشد لطفا رسیدگی کنید.

----------


## nekooee

این تاپیک بسته شد. دوستان فقط و فقط از بخش ارتباط با ما پیگیر حل مشکلات کاربری باشید. اینجا کسی نیست به شما جواب بده. ولی در بخش ارتباط با حداکثر بعد از 72 ساعت قطعا پاسخ دریافت می کنید.

----------

